# international city



## 8770 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a studio in the Spanish cluster in International City and I am thinking off selling as I have been informed that prices are going to drop furthur. Does anyone know what these are selling for at the moment ?
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

try Dubizzle and Bayut


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

8770 said:


> I have a studio in the Spanish cluster in International City and I am thinking off selling as I have been informed that prices are going to drop furthur. Does anyone know what these are selling for at the moment ?
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Around 180 K would be my guess


----------



## 8770 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was offered 160k today and they said they would get cheaper in the next few months. Just worried that they are just in for a quick sale.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Why would they want to buy at that orice if they think it will be cheaper to buy in a few months?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

While I'm no expert on the matter, I can't see the values of units in International City ever rising. It's fast becoming a ghetto ignored by it's developers. There is a going to be a surlplus of housing stock in Dubai for a long time to come, I'm guessing 10 years +. 

The only time areas are ever rejuvenated is in cities where land is at a premium and perhaps the buildings are worth renovating. Neither of these factor into the UAE or International City so if here experiences another cycle of growth they'll just build new developments elsewhere.


----------



## 8770 (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I would be better off taking my money and going. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not a real estate expert but if someone is offering you a price close to what you want just take it. They had an article in gulfnews a couple of days ago about the poor health of international city, something that everyone already knows about. 
That place seems to be getting worse and worse as time goes on as developers/maintainers abandon that place.
That is the first ghetto in Dubai and I do think the prices will drop in time especially now that DG in online and close to the metro. I don't know why anyone would goto international city when they can goto the new ghetto of DG.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

8770 said:


> I have a studio in the Spanish cluster in International City and I am thinking off selling as I have been informed that prices are going to drop furthur. Does anyone know what these are selling for at the moment ?
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I surely hope you got rid of you place there. To add to the woes of that place 2-3 cases a week of Malaria have been reported by just one doctor. I wonder how many other doctors are seeing cases of it?

Of course they are saying its imported Malaria, but looks to be local with all the dirty sewer water just sitting around.

gulfnews : Malaria scare hits International City in Dubai


----------



## eunjeongcho (Dec 14, 2011)

Ironic that an area named "international city" has become a ghetto.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Well it was built to be Dubai's ghetto. Why else would they place it smack infront of the Sewage Plant and build a city around a lake of sewage plant treated water..... They even had plans for a Lakeview precinct. Beaks me why anyone would love to view a pond of treated sewage water.


----------

